# Help? Found a rat



## jonahcozart (Apr 12, 2012)

I was letting my dogs outside when i found what i think is a rat. its about 2 inches long, it looks pretty young.
He was drinking out of their water dish, when i went to pick him up he sniffed me and crawled right into my hand.
its very tame and is just sitting in my hand. i have never, ever had any type of rodent so i have no clue how to care for it. is this normal for rats?
i got it a bowl of water and i offered it some lettuce. it drank quite a bit of water but wont eat.
should i take this little rat to petco or do you think he's someones pet? 
theres quite a few cats in my neighborhood which scares me. i dont know why someone would
put their pet rat outside during 85 degree weather.
he seems to be somewhat fond of me, or hes just happy. regardless, im in awe. i thought
pet rat and mouse owners were odd until holding this little guy/girl.
i'll include pictures i took of him/her. maybe someone can tell me what to do- and if this is a rat or a mouse lol.

very pretty, light grey/brown color with white speckles and a white stomach.
View attachment 5458
View attachment 5459


thanks. jonah


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Going by the pictures, that is a pet rat. He must have gotten away on someone, or they let him loose. A lot of people wrongly believe that they can let a tame rat free and it will survive like a wild one. 

I wouldn't take him to a pet shop, they're no good. Rats generally won't eat lettuce, but they can eat just about anything else. Just make sure not to give him oranges, those area a big no-no with rats. If you're not keeping him, I would say put an ad up to say that you found him and see if any owners come forward. If nobody does and you decide to rehome him, just be very very careful you don't accidentally sell him to someone looking for easy snake food. He's a gorgeous little fella. If you do decide to keep him (no one would blame you, rats make the best pets. Like miniature dogs, really.) all you need to invest in is a cage and a playmate. Rats are social creatures, so friendly. ^.^


----------



## jonahcozart (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Babs. He looks well cared for, maybe just a bit dehydrated.
I'll post a FOUND ad near my area- But It just strikes me odd how
you could Lose a pet rat..but for now I'm going to put him in 
my sons old bird cage. If I can't find who he belongs to I'll do some
research and probably keep him. What do you recommend food wise? I have
some old Bird-seed mix? Or should I just give him People food? Mixed veggies
and such? He's a sweet little fella. He snuggled onto my shoulder..lol
Is there a way to know If it's a boy or a girl? I don't see any testicles.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Food wise, bird seed is not good for ratties. Good quality lab block is best; there are also home made mixes you can use, often made with dog food (which you obviously have on hand lol). If you end up keeping him, I really suggest a high quality lab block. They like fresh fruits and veggies, also  And, if you are going to put bedding in the cage, don't use pine or cedar - these are incredibly damaging to the respiratory system. Aspen shavings and shredded paper work well; a lot of us just use fabric instead, which cuts down on dust.

Rats are wonderful pets; like big dogs in little bodies  Have fun!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

It is strange that someone would lose him, but who knows, he might have escaped his cage while they had a door open, or hopped off their shoulder while they were taking him out. It can happen, it just seems that you rarely hear of it, on here at least! 

I would say until you decide whether or not you're going to keep him, there's no real need to buy him any specific food. A little bit of dog food should keep him going until you find out where he should go. If you do decide to keep him, then certain places do different foods. For example, I've seen lab blocks recommended here a lot, but as I live in Ireland I can't get it. If it's available to you, then that would be a good mix to get if you do decide to keep him.  

If it was a boy, the testicles would be VERY obvious. Male rats are very, ah, "well endowed", lmao! So it's probably actually a little girl you have. If you're still not sure, just take a picture of the hind end and post it, but odds are you actually have a wee girl on your hands ^.^ Rats will sit on your shoulder, they're great like that. Seriously, they make the best pets. This one is lucky that you found it, a lot of people just see a rat as vermin regardless of whether or not it's a pet and would set traps. They're the most loving creatures you'll find.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Babs said:


> For example, I've seen lab blocks recommended here a lot, but as I live in Ireland I can't get it.


Really? That's odd, I never knew that! What do you use in place of blocks, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Well first of all how wonderfully nice of you to take her in  

I hope it is just someone's lost pet and that they see your add and can be reunited. It is very possible for someone to lose a pet rat. They are highly intelligent and can be little ninjas. She could have found a way to escape her cage or was out during free play time and found a way out of the house. I would even suggest putting up flyers around the area if you can. Just make sure to not have a pic so that whoever tries to claim it has to describe what it looks like and it isn't someone just trying to get a free pet.

But sadly like others said alot of people do just abandon them as well  So if that is the case she is very lucky to have found you. 

As for gender it is probably a female if you can't see any boy parts. I am sure if you post pics ppl can help you as well. Here is a thread with a pic that is helpful:
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?47210-A-quandary-over-gender
people also say you can feel the nipples on the females.

If you decide to keep her, which rats make amazing lovely pets btw  You will want to get her a friend rat. They are highly social animals and people just can not spend enough time with them to make up for that. 

You will also need a fairly large cage as they need lots of room. 

As for food most of the good stuff you probably have to get online but you can check your local pet stores for 
Oxbow Regal Rat
Mazuri 
or even a low protein dog food (under 18% at least) until you can find something better, like blue buffalo, wellness, solid gold, etc...

This site talks about a mix to feed (along with one of the above ^) but it can give you some ideas to give him right now:
http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html

Things like cheerios, oatmeal, babyfood, total, puffed rice cereals, unsalted sunflower seeds or pumpkin, dried pasta, etc...
Also fruits and veggies. My girls love frozen peas, broccoli, cauliflower, blueberries, lettuce- not iceberg, carrots, etc..

If you decide not to keep her then I would check out the site- petfinder.com which you can make a classified on or search for rescues in your area. Or maybe even someone on this site might be close to u and be able to take her in.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, it's true! It's so irritating, I've tried to buy online but all the places that supply it won't deliver to Ireland. Unfortunately, I do not live in the most rat-friendly country, so the only mixes available that are specifically for rats are, apparently, not good for rats. Now I buy them a bag of Multifit "Rat Dream", which seems to be the only one that has not too much, not too little protein, and just the right amount of everything else. I used to be convinced that dog food was all rats needed back in my early rat keeping days *facepalm* But you learn as you go along, luckily!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Babs said:


> Yeah, it's true! It's so irritating, I've tried to buy online but all the places that supply it won't deliver to Ireland. Unfortunately, I do not live in the most rat-friendly country, so the only mixes available that are specifically for rats are, apparently, not good for rats. Now I buy them a bag of Multifit "Rat Dream", which seems to be the only one that has not too much, not too little protein, and just the right amount of everything else. I used to be convinced that dog food was all rats needed back in my early rat keeping days *facepalm* But you learn as you go along, luckily!


LOL It's true! I can't believe how much I've learned in the 10 days that I've been on this forum...


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

Try feeding her un-salted sunflower seeds. I bought a bag of "rat food" from Petco that contains a mixture of stuff, like a mix of bird seed and some kind of little green and red pellets. They pick through their dish and only eat the seeds.


----------



## jonahcozart (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I'm keeping him in the Bird cage temporarily. When my son gets home we will go up to Petco and get some supplies and a "rat friendly" temporary cage. I gave him some grapes and corn, as well as fresh water. 
After Googling pictures of rats I believe he is around 3-4 weeks old. He's VERY small in person. The pictures
make him look larger. He has a lot of fur covering his "Nether Region" but it sort-of looking like testicles may be forming.
I know most of my neighbors and I'm sure they have no rats.. So who knows where he came from. 

Once again, thank you everyone. Here's a picture of his privates. 
View attachment 5463


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yup, looks like you may have a little boy. I can't tell his color too well from the pics, but he looks like a vari-berk pattern.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Woah, okay, certainly a boy. Beware, his testes will drop soon enough and a lot of people find it unattractive. The thing is, I actually have boy and girl rats and, unattractive though their boy-bits might be, male rats are SO affectionate and cuddly. You won't regret taking him, I'm sure of it  He's a gorgeous rat, I can't believe how many people seem to find domestic rats out on their own. That's the sort of thing that would never happen to me!


----------



## jonahcozart (Apr 12, 2012)

I emailed a local-ish Rat Rescue and asked them to keep their ears open for anyone missing a young grey rat.
I figured he was a boy.. It's weird though, It almost looks like they've gotten bigger within just a few hours. (Creepy)
Don't worry, I wouldn't judge him based on the size of his manhood aha.. I can see he's affectionate! I almost don't
want to put him in his cage! I'm thinking of replacing my wife with this little guy, much more loving. ;D Lol

Now, to Petco. Plan on buying a Cage, Shavings (Not Pine or Cedar), Lab blocks, and some toys for the time being.
It's weird how fast I'm getting more and more into this little guy. He just seems so intelligent. He stood up on two feet
and licked my nose a bit ago. Weird, weird rat.

After that I have one last task! ... Explaining to my wife why I have a rat in the house.


----------



## Sidurah (Sep 28, 2011)

If you keep him, make sure to get him a buddy. Rats are very social. Us humans just don't compare, lol.

Hopefully your wife won't be too upset!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Good luck with the wife and how nice of you to take this little guy in.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Call it a North American Whip-tailled Squirl.

She'll fall for him before she figures it out.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

maiden said:


> call it a north american whip-tailled squirl.
> 
> She'll fall for him before she figures it out.


lmao.


----------



## Samesies (Mar 9, 2012)

Maiden said:


> Call it a North American Whip-tailled Squirl.
> 
> She'll fall for him before she figures it out.


Hilarious! I'll definitely be using this one. It's a shame to see the look on some people's faces when you say "rat".

Good on you for scooping him up and taking care of him (even if it ends up only being temporary). He's adorable, and I'm quite jealous... Good luck!


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Petsmart sells Mazuri rat food


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

jonahcozart said:


> I'm thinking of replacing my wife with this little guy, much more loving.


LOL



> He stood up on two feet
> and licked my nose a bit ago. Weird, weird rat.


Actually, not weird at all. This is what rats are generally like when in the company of kind people. They are, as others have said, like very small dogs. They can even be litter trained and taught tricks.


Thanks for taking him in instead of grabbing a broom on him. Most people I know would find the nearest blunt object and start swinging. 
He's gorgeous.

Along with the blocks you can also give him things like cereal, carrots, celery, apples, bananas, etc. 
I think you're about right on the age. He may be closer to 4 weeks than three. 

He's gorgeous and I hate to think someone did just turn him out :\ But it does happen. People get them and they don't anticipate the work and just tell them to be free, uncaring that they are completely different from wild rats.


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

It's possible someone in your area has a snake and he was meant to be food and got out of where he was being held, or someone's pet rat got loose, mated, and he's the product of that.


----------



## katkandy (Mar 3, 2012)

what are you going to call him?


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

> _I'm thinking of replacing my wife with this little guy, much more loving._


Lmao! This is why I like rats. Days you're not assed with people, rats are always affectionate and lovely little companions  

Actually, while lying isn't supposed to be the best thing...sometimes I tell people that my rats are Madagascar giant gerbils to make them touch them. Once they've fallen in love, I tell them that it's a rat. Predictably, once the word "rat" is in the air, people shriek and dance away. *Sigh* The best are always misunderstood!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Babs said:


> Actually, while lying isn't supposed to be the best thing...sometimes I tell people that my rats are Madagascar giant gerbils to make them touch them. Once they've fallen in love, I tell them that it's a rat. Predictably, once the word "rat" is in the air, people shriek and dance away. *Sigh* The best are always misunderstood!


Hilarious! I should try that some time.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I hear the word Madagascar and my mind immediately thinks roaches (have you ever seen those suckers?????) so I'll personally say Whip-Tailed Squirrel if I want to be a smartypants.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Flashygrrl said:


> I hear the word Madagascar and my mind immediately thinks roaches (have you ever seen those suckers?????).


HAHAHA... I used to live in Key Largo, and the roaches down there are big enough to saddle up and ride on O.O As are the spiders. Scary!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Flashygrrl said:


> I hear the word Madagascar and my mind immediately thinks roaches (have you ever seen those suckers?????)


I was an aide for a teacher a few years ago and she kept one in the classroom.
so yes.
and may I just say YIKES D8


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

When I hear "Madagascar" I think of King Julian and all the crazy sh!t that goes down in those movies, then I think "yeah actually, all the weird poisonous creatures that don't live in Australia live on Madagascar."


----------

